# New Platform Release on Jan 31st - User Reputation, Better Commenting, Classifieds Bumping



## TulsaJeff (Jan 28, 2011)

We have an exciting new release of the Huddler platform coming out on Monday January 31st and I think most of you are going to like some of the changes:
[h3]User Reputation[/h3]
This is a feature that we used to have on vBulletin and many of you really liked it. Well now, we have the thumbs up icon which allows someone to give you a thumbs up but it just isn't quantitative. This release will take it a step further to allow you to leave a comment when you give a thumbs up.

On your user profile page, each member will be able to see all of your thumbs up comments and a quantity of thumbs up you have received.

We are also working on quantifying that number into a score that will possibly appear in your postbit (the area at the top of each post that contains your location, when you joined, how many posts you have, etc.) or at the very least in your user profile page.

So anyway, I think that will make many of you very happy.
[h3]Better Commenting[/h3]
Right now you can comment on threads and such but there is no way to make a comment on images, wikis, product reviews, etc.

With this release, members will now be able to leave comments for the following types of content:
 

wiki articles
 image albums
album photos
member lists
product reviews
 

Huddler developed this feature to promote engagement; people enjoy receiving a response, so members will receive email notifications after someone comments on their content. You will be able to turn off the comment notification in your user profile settings if you so desire.

The comments area for these new area will only facilitate very basic formatting such as bold, italics and linking to ensure that the comments area supports the item without getting too noisy in the process.
[h3]Bumping of Buy/Sell/Trade Items[/h3]
Some forums use the classifieds area more than others. It's not the most important part of the SMF however, with this new release, we will have a very systematic way to bump the older classifieds to the top by placing a 72 hour limit on bumps. This will allow folks to bump their ads but only once every 72 hours to keep it fair and to keep from overwhelming the forum with classifieds.

The ad will also tell it's creator how much time is left before it can be bumped again for convenience.


----------



## eman (Jan 28, 2011)

How about a pinger for chat ??  we have asked for that for the last 2 upgrades


----------



## rdknb (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks Jeff those upgrades look good.  I need to figure out how to get to chat?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you referring to a way to know who is in chat via a module on the forum sidebar?... Can you explain that further?

One thing to keep in mind is that we are only one forum. Huddler handles about 15 forums and they have to prioritize upgrades based on what will help the most amount of people. It does not mean that the smaller things won't get done it just means that if it's just something to help one forum then it will probable have a lower priority than something that will improve the experience for all forums.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 28, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> thanks Jeff those upgrades look good.  I need to figure out how to get to chat?


Black square button that says, "Chat" in the top navigation bar.. on the right side. Click on it with your mouse and you will magically appear in the chat interface


----------



## les3176 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like a great upgrade if you ask me! anything to make smf better is ok in my book.Thanks jeff!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 28, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> RdKnB said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Jeff those upgrades look good.  I need to figure out how to get to chat?
> ...


ok that was easy enough.  Over 2K in posts and I never saw that haha


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds great Jeff! Hudler seems to be wittling away at things making it a bit better all along.

My only request for future upgrades would be PM food deliveries of our q-views so everyone can taste each other's cooking as well as look, making each q-view that much more enjoyable...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know, I know...can't hurt to ask, can it? LOL!

Eric


----------



## meateater (Jan 28, 2011)

Jeff, all upgrades are appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Premier memberships sure help with the upgrades.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the changes.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 28, 2011)

upgrades sound good to me


----------



## eman (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeff,

 A pinger will sound a tone when someone makes a post in chat. I like the pop out feature but many times i'll go to chat ,log in ,no one there . I'll pop back to the forums and 5 min later go back to chat and someone has come and gone.

If we had a pinger we would know someone was there.

 Usually a pinger is set up with  enable / disable , But you can also just turn down the volume.


----------



## bbally (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like another set of great steps forward!  Cannot wait to see what it looks like!

Thanks Jeff


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 29, 2011)

eman said:


> Jeff,
> 
> A pinger will sound a tone when someone makes a post in chat. I like the pop out feature but many times i'll go to chat ,log in ,no one there . I'll pop back to the forums and 5 min later go back to chat and someone has come and gone.
> 
> ...




I see.. ok. That sounds very reasonable to me. I will put in a request for that and see what happens. Great idea!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good Jeff! Hat's off and kudos to yourself and all the other administrators that help keep this place running so smoothly.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Jeff , major improvement!!! ............as long as my reputation doesn't  preceed me....


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2011)

Has the upgrade gone through yet or what time today is it going through? Looking forward to seeing the changes.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm assuming maybe it will happen later tonight? Like the thumbs up. Bout as close to the old points system as you can get!

Thnaks Jeff & everyone else


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

See this thread for more details on the upgrade..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ade-to-huddler-go-through-yesterday-as-planed


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 28, 2011)

We have an exciting new release of the Huddler platform coming out on Monday January 31st and I think most of you are going to like some of the changes:
[h3]User Reputation[/h3]
This is a feature that we used to have on vBulletin and many of you really liked it. Well now, we have the thumbs up icon which allows someone to give you a thumbs up but it just isn't quantitative. This release will take it a step further to allow you to leave a comment when you give a thumbs up.

On your user profile page, each member will be able to see all of your thumbs up comments and a quantity of thumbs up you have received.

We are also working on quantifying that number into a score that will possibly appear in your postbit (the area at the top of each post that contains your location, when you joined, how many posts you have, etc.) or at the very least in your user profile page.

So anyway, I think that will make many of you very happy.
[h3]Better Commenting[/h3]
Right now you can comment on threads and such but there is no way to make a comment on images, wikis, product reviews, etc.

With this release, members will now be able to leave comments for the following types of content:
 

wiki articles
 image albums
album photos
member lists
product reviews
 

Huddler developed this feature to promote engagement; people enjoy receiving a response, so members will receive email notifications after someone comments on their content. You will be able to turn off the comment notification in your user profile settings if you so desire.

The comments area for these new area will only facilitate very basic formatting such as bold, italics and linking to ensure that the comments area supports the item without getting too noisy in the process.
[h3]Bumping of Buy/Sell/Trade Items[/h3]
Some forums use the classifieds area more than others. It's not the most important part of the SMF however, with this new release, we will have a very systematic way to bump the older classifieds to the top by placing a 72 hour limit on bumps. This will allow folks to bump their ads but only once every 72 hours to keep it fair and to keep from overwhelming the forum with classifieds.

The ad will also tell it's creator how much time is left before it can be bumped again for convenience.


----------



## eman (Jan 28, 2011)

How about a pinger for chat ??  we have asked for that for the last 2 upgrades


----------



## rdknb (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks Jeff those upgrades look good.  I need to figure out how to get to chat?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you referring to a way to know who is in chat via a module on the forum sidebar?... Can you explain that further?

One thing to keep in mind is that we are only one forum. Huddler handles about 15 forums and they have to prioritize upgrades based on what will help the most amount of people. It does not mean that the smaller things won't get done it just means that if it's just something to help one forum then it will probable have a lower priority than something that will improve the experience for all forums.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 28, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> thanks Jeff those upgrades look good.  I need to figure out how to get to chat?


Black square button that says, "Chat" in the top navigation bar.. on the right side. Click on it with your mouse and you will magically appear in the chat interface


----------



## les3176 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like a great upgrade if you ask me! anything to make smf better is ok in my book.Thanks jeff!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 28, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> RdKnB said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Jeff those upgrades look good.  I need to figure out how to get to chat?
> ...


ok that was easy enough.  Over 2K in posts and I never saw that haha


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds great Jeff! Hudler seems to be wittling away at things making it a bit better all along.

My only request for future upgrades would be PM food deliveries of our q-views so everyone can taste each other's cooking as well as look, making each q-view that much more enjoyable...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know, I know...can't hurt to ask, can it? LOL!

Eric


----------



## meateater (Jan 28, 2011)

Jeff, all upgrades are appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Premier memberships sure help with the upgrades.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the changes.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 28, 2011)

upgrades sound good to me


----------



## eman (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeff,

 A pinger will sound a tone when someone makes a post in chat. I like the pop out feature but many times i'll go to chat ,log in ,no one there . I'll pop back to the forums and 5 min later go back to chat and someone has come and gone.

If we had a pinger we would know someone was there.

 Usually a pinger is set up with  enable / disable , But you can also just turn down the volume.


----------



## bbally (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like another set of great steps forward!  Cannot wait to see what it looks like!

Thanks Jeff


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 29, 2011)

eman said:


> Jeff,
> 
> A pinger will sound a tone when someone makes a post in chat. I like the pop out feature but many times i'll go to chat ,log in ,no one there . I'll pop back to the forums and 5 min later go back to chat and someone has come and gone.
> 
> ...




I see.. ok. That sounds very reasonable to me. I will put in a request for that and see what happens. Great idea!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good Jeff! Hat's off and kudos to yourself and all the other administrators that help keep this place running so smoothly.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Jeff , major improvement!!! ............as long as my reputation doesn't  preceed me....


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2011)

Has the upgrade gone through yet or what time today is it going through? Looking forward to seeing the changes.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm assuming maybe it will happen later tonight? Like the thumbs up. Bout as close to the old points system as you can get!

Thnaks Jeff & everyone else


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

See this thread for more details on the upgrade..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ade-to-huddler-go-through-yesterday-as-planed


----------

